# How's it going everyone? I'm Databroth



## Databroth (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi, I finally decided to join VI Control
I've been told about this forum at least a few times
so I figured I'd pop in and see what it's all about

alil about me, I do preset design for synths and effects and stream sound design almost daily on my youtube channel
I've been doing experimental music and sound creation for 15 years
as well I play guitar and bass and now drums

I love weird dark otherworldly tones and listen to almost all kinds of music


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 29, 2021)

Cool stream just now. And thanks for joining (it’s me, Temme haha). Awesome of you to join. Many of us watch your sounddesign streams!


----------



## Databroth (Jul 29, 2021)

thank you, I'm glad to hear that
I'll try to check in here from time to time


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 29, 2021)

There’s a couple of active threads. I think in the film / game composing realm U-he Zebra HZ and Omnisphere are still the synths to beat, but there is also an active contingent of Pigments, Falcon, MSoundFactory, Phaseplant, Oberhausen, Knifonium and Cherry Audio “fans” on here (any bias in this list is likely on purpose haha).

Would love to hear your take on things. Geniuses like Emptyvessel and Yuli Yolo are contributing to some of the current threads from time to time. Cool we can now add your voice to the choir


----------



## Markrs (Jul 29, 2021)

Great to see you on here Databroth!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jul 29, 2021)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## phil_wc (Jul 29, 2021)

Welcome, I've seen you in Youtube recently doing nice tutorial. Keep going man.


----------



## Databroth (Jul 29, 2021)

thank you, I'll get back to tutorial content eventually, pretty much just streaming for the rest of the year


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 29, 2021)

@Databroth 
Hi it"s nice to see you here,I've been subscribed to your YouTube channel for a while 👍


----------



## el-bo (Jul 30, 2021)

Is it Day-tuh or Dah-tuh? Y'know...like tuh-may-tuh tuh-mah-tuh...puh-tay-tuh puh-tah-tuh...Let's call the whole thing off


----------



## Databroth (Jul 30, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @Databroth
> Hi it"s nice to see you here,I've been subscribed to your YouTube channel for a while 👍


thank you for the warm welcome everyone, I'll try to join in on some conversations here and there. This seems like a positive and creative community


----------



## soothingpanic (Jul 30, 2021)

Welcome... I've enjoyed your recent sound design videos, they're super deep.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jul 30, 2021)

Welcome--it's good that you are here.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 30, 2021)

@Databroth @Dirtgrain
With those names you two can collaborate & probably make some kind funky audio porridge,lol


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 31, 2021)

welcome


----------

